

Running Hacks - toisanji
http://jtoy.net/2010/12/16/running-hacks.html

======
da5e
I kinda like his hacks, but jeez why run if you hate it. Figure something else
out. He should hack his goal instead. It seems like he thinks exercise is
punishment. At the least, I would recommend he ease into it instead of taking
the flagellating monk approach.

------
wazoox
I don't think this is a healthy way to run. Plus it may work while you're
young, but past 30 there's no way that you go on like this. Buy a heart rate
monitor, and run at a reasonable speed for longer times, run faster once a
week only to improve your performance and endurance.

------
dinedal
Here I was hoping for a way to get small code projects online quickly in a
pretty way.

------
RyanMcGreal
>Every time I go running , I track the distance I ran.

I don't run much but I do walk 5-8 km a day between home, work and errands.
I've found that tracking my distance (I use RunKeeper on my phone) is
extremely motivating.

